# Pens



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

So you want to make a wooden pen(s) on your lathe 

Here's a link to a You-Tube-Video ,How to Make Pen .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfhXibmadxQ&NR=1


Also check out the Jet Tools USA video " How-To-Videos "

Lathe Projects

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udj9euwBEVE&feature=related



=========


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bob,

Nice vid except that fellow could sure use some safety lessons


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

He looks a bit wormy but fun to watch 

=====




Bob said:


> Bob,
> 
> Nice vid except that fellow could sure use some safety lessons


----------

